# Nikon D610 CineFlat Picture Control Before & After Color Grading



## nerwin (Mar 17, 2016)

The included picture profiles for the D600/D610 just suck. Standard is too constrasty (forget vivid and landscape, no dynamic range whatsoever). Neutral was better but still had very poor dynamic range.

I had NO idea that you can add custom picture control to some Nikon DSLRs. Thanks to @Derrel for recommending Unofficial Nikon Picture Control Editor for custom downloadable picture control profiles for your camera. I downloaded the CineFlat picture control and boy did it make a HUGE difference! So much more dynamic range...it really took my videos to the next level.

Here's an example I recorded in my backyard. I know, I probably should have done another one using Nikon's standard & neutral picture control profiles. I will at some point, but let me just tell you that there is no comparison. It's night & day difference. 

Not only have I noticed a mega increase in dynamic range, but much better noise control too. 






Its really easy to install these custom picture controls to your camera.

Just create a "NIKON" folder in the root directory of the SD card and inside of that folder create another folder called "CUSTOMPC" and then place your custom NPC file. Insert the memory card back into your camera and go to "Shooting Menu > Manage Picture Control > Load/Save" and it will read the custom NPC files and will allow to save them into a custom slot. Its really simple and makes a big difference.


----------



## runnah (Mar 17, 2016)

Very cool. Shooting flat does allow for much more flexibility.

Here is my shoot from yesterday. Using Sony's uber flat profile.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 17, 2016)

One thing that I need to remember is to set the picture control back to standard when shooting photos even though I shoot raw, it still affects the preview image on the camera's lcd monitor and having it so flat really messes me up sometimes because I might think that it's overexposed even though it's not.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 17, 2016)

I used to shoot a lot with two different Custom Profiles, and one of them was a sort of Maximum DR Range profile that had a pretty wild Tone Curve setting, and it required a Minus 1.7 EV exposure dialed in to the exposure compensation system...with that much correction it was INSTA-clear if I was shooting on Custom 1-MX DR + Sat Boost or not! lol...

I think a number of people here might enjoy just seeing what Nikon's Picture Control system can do for their video or still images...stop by the page, and remember it is actually interactive,not static!  Nikon Picture Control Editor

People who want the CineFlat flat picture control profile can get it here, for free:

Cineflat : A Nikon Flat Picture Control for Cinematography


----------

